

Show HN: Encrypted Decentralized Distributed Data Storage - marknadal
http://coalesce.herokuapp.com/play/vault/vault.html

======
marknadal
This is a quick hack done in less than 200 LOC to demo a cool new web
framework I will be releasing. Got lots of tools I'm unveiling coming up.
Would love to hear people's thoughts.

